# Mathews Customer Serive?



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with Mathews Customer Service......E-mailed a few times, can't get anyone on the phone.......No responses from either....I'm not liking it......Just wondering what everyone else that had dealt with them experiences were?..........Mack


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

This is taken directly from the Mathews website......could explain why you are not getting any feedback.....

*TECHNICAL SUPPORT*
For technical assistance, please contact your Authorized Mathews Retailer, and if they are in need of more information or assistance, they will contact Mathews directly on your behalf. Technical questions are best answered through your Authorized Mathews Retailer.

*Please be aware that Mathews does not:*
Provide technical information or specifications that are proprietary to Mathews only.
Attempt to repair or suggest repair of any product over the phone or via email.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Got it taken care of on the phone......Mack


----------



## Rugged Cross Outdoors (Apr 13, 2011)

I've always gotten a good response from them!


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always gotten great service from them, the first time I emailed them I had a response within an hour from when I sent it.


----------

